# Hello from Holland



## Mbeck

Welcome!


----------



## julysun

Welcome! 
Post a picture of your hives?


----------



## BackYardPhenomena

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Wim!


----------



## Specialkayme

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BGhoney

Welcome, are bee clubs common in Holland ?, we have several in our area.


----------



## Wimmels

Thank you for the welcomes.

Yes we do have a lot of beeclubs in Holland. 

Here are photo's of my stand and hives:
















I have built 6 Modified dadant hives, in the buckfast groups they call these Brother Adams design. These are used at the Buckfast abbey as well.

Instead of the normal 12 frame broodbox I have 13 as I work with 35mm spacing instead of the 38mm lots of people use.


----------



## scdw43

Welcome.


----------



## heaflaw

Welcome. More info on beekeeping in your area would be interesting.


----------



## Wimmels

What info are you interested in?


----------



## marenostrum

Welkom op onze forum!


----------



## Wimmels

Thank you!


----------



## WesternWilson

Wim, I just watched an interesting Youtube video, "Beekeeping by Rotation System" and was intruiged by the synthetic hives. I take it they are light and provide more insulation for the bees. Have you used these and are they widely available in Holland?

Regards,
Janet


----------



## Wimmels

I have not used these myself, but they are used a lot over here. In fact if you were to buy new complete hives I believe that they are cheaper as well. If you want to buy these hives, have a look for segeberger hives. They come in two standard sizes German normal (370x223mm frames with 12mm ears) and simplex(360x280mm with 38mm ears). I am not sure what the correct english names are for these frame sizes but I hope its clear enough.

A reason why these hives are getting more popular over here is that the original design was changed so that the standard frame size used in holland fits in the hive. Over here most of the hives have frames of the simplex size. Few keep dadant us or modified but thats about it.


----------



## macwlem

I work with Segeberger hives


----------



## Lazer128

Welcome Wim! Looking forward to learning how bees are kept in Holland.


----------

